
Show HN: Gymphy – Create Free Shareable Workout Plans - matthewhartmans
http://www.gymphy.com
======
daxelrod
Great work! You've come up with a fanatic streamlined UI for both entering
excercises and doing workouts.

You know you've hit on something great when everyone's reaction is to ask for
more features. Here's my wishlist:

* Custom excercise names (so that your autocomplete doesn't have to be comprehensive)

* A timer during the exercises that are timed (I find it annoying while I'm in the gym to constantly set alarms for every exercise in every set and I can't always easily see a clock)

* Ability to add descriptions ("Remember to keep your back straight", settings on machines)

If this is open source, I'd be happy to contribute.

~~~
matthewhartmans
Thanks!

Some great ideas! Going to add the ability to add custom exercises, this
shouldn’t be too hard.

I’m currently building the timer, it should have been done by now, but proved
a little tricky :(

Descriptions on each exercise! That’s a great idea! Like notes or tips.

Love it, thanks again!

------
matthewhartmans
* Quick Update * I have added a Timer. You can check out the following workout as a quick example: [https://gymphy.co/r14-jNiBG](https://gymphy.co/r14-jNiBG)

Would love to hear your thoughts / feedback :)

------
Chiba-City
Great idea and great general model as a recipe or planning tool. The
possibilities seem endless - adding structure (popular sequences of groups of
exercises, complements or foci, etc.), adding voting, comments or open signup
to plans, adding consequent metrics, expectations or cautions. Time reasoning
and sequencing are hard for people. Workable representations can be
challenging too. This excites the imagination in other application eras. Great
stuff.

~~~
matthewhartmans
Thank you!

The possibilities are endless, need to take small steps and build one step at
a time ;)

~~~
Chiba-City
I was not saying it was lacking those features. Feature plans are aces up
sleeves for new releases. Multi-release planning turns out to be a great way
to "time box" the current release.

~~~
matthewhartmans
My apologies, I misunderstood. I have now added the ability to edit exercises
and breaks within the create screen.

In the process of adding a button on the 'View Workout' screen to copy and
edit the workout.

~~~
matthewhartmans
Ok, it's added now :)

You should be able to edit workouts, exercises and breaks.

------
nabilt
Love the concept. No login, super simple to use and well defined use case.
There are a bunch of obvious features you could add like a timer or the
ability to edit a workout, but I appreciate that you decided to get people
using it first. I need this kind of discipline. Congrats and good luck!

~~~
matthewhartmans
Thank you so much for your kind words! Timer and edit workout features are
coming soon. Browse workouts page and user logins are in the near future. :)

~~~
Teichopsia
The design is lovely. Simple and elegant at the same time.

~~~
antonkm
I second this. My favorite part is the icons. They're great in both form and
color scheme.

------
chriszelazo
This is really handy, my workout partner and I currently just share a Google
Sheet.

------
nsomaru
Cool concept. UI is nice, and the explanatory video makes it pretty clear how
to use the app without any frills.

What tech stack did you use to make this?

~~~
matthewhartmans
Thank you!

I used React, Redux and Firebase :)

------
po1nter
You should share this on /r/fitness on reddit.

~~~
matthewhartmans
On it, thanks!

------
PleaseHelpMe
Really wish this one is open sourced

~~~
musicmatze
Would love it!

OP please open-source it!

------
sigmonsays
no swimming? instant fail.

~~~
ivanche
You usually swim in the gym?

~~~
dvlsg
Some gyms do have pools. I don't swim when I go to the gym, but some people
must. I imagine pools at a gym would be better for trying to get in a workout
than a public pool.

------
sandGorgon
I just thought of this a few days back ! Shopify for personal trainer and
workout programs .

You can evolve the product to have a chat messenger, video chat, billing,etc.

You should apply to YC with this.

